# Problem with silver touch up



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm having real problems with silver touch up paint. A have a couple of very small marks on my car and although the touch up goes on fine and the colour match is OK whenever I try to wet sand or polish it looks rubbish. It seems to pull all the flake out leaving dark or black spots in the paint. I have tried leaving the paint up to a week to cure but it makes no difference. At the moment I am just applying the paint as carefully and accurately as I can and then leaving it but a sand and polish would make it look way better. Is this a problem common to silver or could it just be rubbish touch up paint? Any ideas?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would also like to know as have the same trouble, had a lorry catch the side leaving a mark on door handle so got colour coded spray can looked O.K. But now it has all spidered.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

A flat paint can be sanded.
A metallic paint can't be sanded - it damages the metallic particles.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

need to apply clearcoat then sand/ festool denibber


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Silver Is very hard to touch in and get looking good. Probably one of the worst colours.


----------



## mrmad1966 (May 12, 2016)

Daughter has silver Honda civic. She also bought a silver touch up and when applied using the small brush in the bottle it was totally different. I used the same touch up bottle but put it through the spray gun and the touch up is indistinguishable from original paint..

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

mrmad: is it mixing problem?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

You won't get any silver paint to touch in nicely if the chip you're trying to touch in is in an obvious place. Applied with a brush, the metal flakes in the paint won't sit at the same angles as they would if the paint was applied through a spray gun. The mix isn't neccesarilly wrong, it's just the way it is with silver paint and a touch up brush I'm afraid.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Fill some of the chip with primer first or alittle filler if needs be
Reason it's darker is the base coat depth is deeper... You need to put it on thinner to get it lighter in colour. Then clearcoat on top
You'll never get silver right tbh


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it wont ever brush in nice

but you need to cover the silver with clear coat and sand the clear not the silver


----------



## mrmad1966 (May 12, 2016)

Dummer said:


> mrmad: is it mixing problem?


I'm not an expert but If the correct paint code was purchased, then Barbell330 is indeed correct. No mixing generally required although if I remember correctly I recall adding 1 or 2 percent 2k thinners.. hope this helps

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------

